# Baking egg shells???



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Someone had posted about cleaning eggs shells and baking them and giving them to the birds for calcium?? I can't find the post. Whoever you were, could you post it again? Thanks


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

Yes, I do that!
I have a whole jar that I collected and my pigeons just love eating it!

What I do is wash the egg shells really well with water and try to peel out the inner membrane out as much as possible (I use organic egg shells) then I put them on a plate and microwave them for about 2 minutes.

They come out really hot and dry then I just let them cool, put them in a plastic bag and roll over with a rolling pin, I also leave some pieces abit big.

Mary


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds good. We'll start doing that.

One thing i can't do is feed them their own egg shells, though.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good evening Lovebirds,
I believe the thread you are referring to is in the Emergency forum. Topic: Is This Normal? Post was by WhiteWingsCA.
Cindy


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I was giving my pigeons(chicken)eggshells.I baked them in the oven at 250 for five minutes,then crushed them with a rolling pin.I now buy crushed oyster shell instead.The regular grit doesn't seem to have enough calcium.


----------



## Mybounty (Jan 5, 2003)

I have both pigeons and chickens in the same pen and coop. I have been crushing dried, but raw, chicken egg shells ever since my hens' egg shells became thin. All the birds eat them enthusiastically and the shells are thick again.

I would also like to give them oyster shells as an alternative, but haven't found a source. Does Agway sell them?

Jane


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I offer the egg shells and oyster shell grit to my pigeons, I find they like both.. Although I think my pigeon eats too much grit so I take it away sometimes and just give the egg shells.. 

I'm also trying to make sure "Pearl" my lady pigeon will get enough calcium incase she lays an egg.

Mary


p.s Jane, I can't seem to find the grit either, I still have some from other people who sent me some. I think if you check around for local feed stores you might be able to find something.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I pick up grit (with lots of oyster shells mixed in) at a local feed store. The gang seems to like it.
Cindy


----------

